# Vins semi-crianza (demi-élevage)



## Eva Maria

Je veux savoir si cette description d'un vin peut être bien comprise par un/e français/e.

- Vin semi-crianza (demi-élevage)
 
J'ai décidé expliquer la signification de "semi-crianza" entre parenthèse.
 
Qu'en pensez-vous?
 
EM


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Eva Maria,

Je ne comprendrais pas si je lisais ceci sur une carte des vins.
Mais je ne suis pas une œnologue émérite ! 

Et si tu nous expliquais ce que veut dire pour toi "demi-élevage" ? (vin jeune ?)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux dire "élevage court ou de courte durée"


----------



## Eva Maria

Punky Zoé said:


> Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux dire "élevage court ou de courte durée"


 
Karine/Punky,

Mais je dois faire une description plus courte; il s'agit de le nom d'un vin dans une carte de vins.

Alos, "vin semi-crianza (élevage court)? Mmmm "Vin semi-crianza (demi-élevé)" ? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

EM


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eva Maria said:


> [...]
> Alos, "vin semi-crianza (élevage court)? Mmmm "Vin semi-crianza (demi-élevé)" ? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> EM


Là, ça fait un effet comique. On dirait que ton vin n'est pas très « poli » (mal élevé, à moitié élevé, demi-élevé) ! 
J'éviterais à ta place.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je confirme, et en plus ça sonne "à demi fait", comme on dit en français, "ni fait, ni à faire".
Je me demande s'il n'y a pas une expression en français, peut-être," vin jeune" comme a dit Karine, en tous cas ce doit être l'opposé de "vin de garde".


----------



## Eva Maria

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Là, ça fait un effet comique. On dirait que ton vin n'est pas très « poli » (mal élevé, à moitié élevé, demi-élevé) !
> J'éviterais à ta place.


 
Oh, si! Tu as raison, Kar. C'est ridicule comme ça! Jijijiji

Je vais voir le post ici-bas que Punky Zoé vient de poster!

Merci!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Punky Zoé said:


> Je confirme, et en plus ça sonne "à demi fait", comme on dit en français, "ni fait, ni à faire".
> Je me demande s'il n'y a pas une expression en français, peut-être," vin jeune" comme a dit Karine, en tous cas ce doit être l'opposé de "vin de garde".


 
Z,

"Vin à demi fait" c'est una bonne idée! Oui, ce vin peut être décrit comme "demi-jeune" ou "demi-fait" (ni jeune ni fait).

Merci bien!

EM


----------



## Punky Zoé

Non, Eva Maria, ça ne va pas du tout . C'était de l'humour...
J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur des sites français d'oenologie et le problème c'est, je crois, que les techniques françaises et espagnoles sont différentes. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent français à semi-crianza, il vaut peut-être mieux le garder tel quel et les clients français demanderont au restaurateur de quoi il s'agit.

P.S. la prochaine fois que j'achèterais du vin en Espagne, je saurai grâce à toi, ce qu'est le semi-crianza !


----------



## Eva Maria

Punky Zoé said:


> Non, Eva Maria, ça ne va pas du tout . C'était de l'humour...
> J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur des sites français d'oenologie et le problème c'est, je crois, que les techniques françaises et espagnoles sont différentes. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent français à semi-crianza, il vaut peut-être mieux le garder tel quel et les clients français demanderont au restaurateur de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> P.S. la prochaine fois que j'achèterais du vin en Espagne, je saurai grâce à toi, ce qu'est le semi-crianza !


 
Punky,

C'est incroyable! J'ai trouvé des vins "demi-élevés", "demi-jeunes" et aussi "demi-faits" dans des textes gastronomiques! Des mauvaises traductions (comme la mienne)! C'est pourquoi je pensais que c'était serieux!!! Jajajajaja!!!

Alors, vaut mieux laisser "vin semi-crianza"! 

Merci pour ton aide!

EM


----------



## Punky Zoé

Eva Maria said:


> Punky,
> 
> C'est incroyable! J'ai trouvé des vins "demi-élevés" et aussi "demi-faits" dans des textes gastronomiques! Des mauvaises traductions (comme la mienne)! C'est pourquoi je pensais que c'était serieux!!! Jajajajaja!!!
> 
> Alors, vaut mieux laisser "vin semi-crianza"!
> 
> Merci pour ton aide!
> 
> EM


Je crois qu'il vaut mieux garder l'espagnol, à mon avis il n'y a que les professionnels qui comprendraient correctement et ça risque faire peur aux clients ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eva Maria said:


> [...] Des mauvaises traductions (comme la mienne)! [...]


Pas sûr que ce soit des mauvaises traductions... Dans les milieux autorisés, c'est peut-être les bons termes...
Je me suis déjà déclarée incompétente à ce sujet.


----------



## Ploupinet

Sur quelques sites j'ai trouvé "semi-crianza" tel quel, mais aucune traduction, je pense comme PZ que garder l'espagnol est le mieux à faire 
Sinon peut-être un "vendanges courtes", en référence aux "vendanges tardives" alsaciennes ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ploupinet said:


> Sinon peut-être un "vendanges courtes", en référence aux "vendanges tardives" alsaciennes ?


"Semi-crianza" qualifie la durée de l'élevage du vin après récolte du raisin, pas la période des vendanges et je crois que les vendanges tardives concernent plutôt les blancs (pas que d'Alsace)


----------



## Eva Maria

Ploupinet said:


> Sur quelques sites j'ai trouvé "semi-crianza" tel quel, mais aucune traduction, je pense comme PZ que garder l'espagnol est le mieux à faire
> Sinon peut-être un "vendanges courtes", en référence aux "vendanges tardives" alsaciennes ?


 
Ploupinet,

Vendange! J'ai cherché de me rappeler de ce mot sans succès! C'est aussi une bonne idée, mais je vais laisser "semi-crianza". J'ai trouvé des textes, peu, sans le traduire.

Merci!

EM


----------



## Ploupinet

Punky Zoé said:


> "Semi-crianza" qualifie la durée de l'élevage du vin après récolte du raisin, pas la période des vendanges


Oups, tu aurais bien raison 
Bon, pour me racheter, j'ai fait quelques recherches approfondies, et il semblerait que le terme utilisé en français soit bien "vin jeune", à opposer à "vin d'élevage" 

(http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/...ct=/servlet/fichero_articulo?articulo=1011620)


----------



## Eva Maria

Ploupinet said:


> Oups, tu aurais bien raison
> Bon, pour me racheter, j'ai fait quelques recherches approfondies, et il semblerait que le terme utilisé en français soit bien "vin jeune", à opposer à "vin d'élevage"
> 
> (http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/autentificador?redirect=/servlet/fichero_articulo?articulo=1011620)http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/...t=/servlet/fichero_articulo?articulo=1011620)


 
Ploup,

Alors, finallement on peut dire "vin d'élevage" et "vin de demi-élevage" aussi!!!

Mais je pense que Karine & Punky Zoé (ça semble le tritre d'un manga!) ont raison: les non connoisseurs des vins ne le comprendront pas! Ils vont penser dans un "enfant mal élevé" (rire!!!!).

EM


----------



## tite stef

Salut Eva-Maria,

"élevage court" est un terme utilisé dans les milieux spécialisés, mais peu parlant pour le grand public (car quasiment jamais utilisé en français pour définir un vin). 
Si je peux donner mon avis, je garderais le terme "semi crianza", accompagné pourquoi pas d'une brève explication sur cette spécificité.


----------



## Arrius

*"Semi-crianza" qualifie la durée de l'élevage du vin après récolte du raisin, pas la période des vendanges et je crois que les vendanges tardives concernent plutôt les **blancs (pas que d'Alsace)* (*Punky Zoë*)
En allemand, on l'appelle Spätlese= vendange tardive (en Alsace et autour de Rüdesheim), ce qui veut dire qu'on ne récolte les raisins qu'après qu'un peu de froid ou de gel les ait un tout petit peu flétris, ce qui change légèrement leur composition chimique et par conséquent leur goût: exquis! Quelque chose de pareil doit passer aux bananes très mûres et noircies qui paraissent avoir même un léger goût alcoolisé.


----------



## Eva Maria

tite stef said:


> Salut Eva-Maria,
> 
> "élevage court" est un terme utilisé dans les milieux spécialisés, mais peu parlant pour le grand public (car quasiment jamais utilisé en français pour définir un vin).
> Si je peux donner mon avis, je garderais le terme "semi crianza", accompagné pourquoi pas d'une brève explication sur cette spécificité.


 
Tite Stef,

Merci pour ton commentaire!

Je m'ai décidé pour laisser "semi-crianza" et, dépendant de la façon de la carte des vins en question, je vais placer une courte explication entre parenthèse.

EM


----------

